# Google- MediciNova Receives New Patent Covering MN-221 in Irritable Bowel Syndrome - Wall Street Journal



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*MediciNova Receives New Patent Covering MN-221 in Irritable Bowel Syndrome*
*Wall Street Journal*
*Irritable bowel syndrome* is a functional gastrointestinal (GI) disorder, meaning it is a problem caused by changes in how the GI tract works. The pain or discomfort of *IBS* may occur with a change in stool frequency or consistency or may be relieved by *...*

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

